

Instant pages with HTML5 Visibility API & Page Pre-Rendering - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/06/25/html5-visibility-api-page-pre-rendering/

======
sbirch
"With the visibility API, you can gracefully pause or degrade the timer to a
much longer poll when the tab is in the background."

Note that this is already enforced for setInterval in some browsers -- I think
Chrome changes the minimum interval to 1000ms from 4ms when the tab is in the
background.

~~~
igrigorik
Ah, interesting -- is this documented anywhere? I did see mentions of Chrome
downgrading background tabs, but did not find any specific numbers.

~~~
paulirish
I mentioned it quickly on twitter:
<https://twitter.com/#!/ChromiumDev/status/76634744607096832>

And updated the MDC docs on it:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.setTimeout#Minim...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.setTimeout#Minimum_delay_and_timeout_nesting)

I'll get it added to www.chromestatus.com now.

------
ams6110
How about just making pages without a ton of crap on them?

------
repos
What will be the impact of this on mobile web apps? I'm assuming though that
is still a rather long way off.

~~~
mmahemoff
When it lands on mobiles (not really _if_ , as past trends indicate it's just
a matter of time with HTML5 standards), it will certainly be a good thing for
optimising battery consumption in a standard way.

